# Jetseal 109,any good??



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Having just been a wax man i'm tempted to try a sealant out and like the look of CG Jetseal. So a few questions for those that have used it,do you apply it just like a wax,can it be layered and how long to leave betwwen layers,is it durable enough to be used as a wheel sealant,what does it like to sit on i've got SRP,PB Blackhole and Dodo LP and would you wax over it or just leave as is (i've got Dodo Purple Haze and Megs NXT Tech 2 at the mo)??


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

It is a decent sealant, not too shabby but not great either. It'll look great with their CG5050/Pete 53 combo, but never like it too much on stand-alone basis.

I usually wait 12hr between layer, 2 are the most that i've done so far, before adding either one of those CG nubas. Never tried glaze/prewax cleaner before so can't comment on it. Durability is standard as well, tried it on wheels and ended up using Optiseal instead, due to its durability.

If you can get a second hand JS on the trade section I'd go for it, but as far as purchasing a new one, you might be better off with other sealants like Blackfire, Menz Power Lock or Wolfgang DGPS.

Oh yeah, if you have NXT tech 2, this probably a bit better on its gloss and durability. 

Happy detailing


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember the days when everyone used to rave about JS 109 on wheels etc. It was the in thing.

I have a bottle, dont often use it but i'd say its a good product.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

its ok, its a bit loveless to apply and buff. the recommended time between coats is about 20 mins iirc


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

109 is one of my top products 2 layers 20 to 30 mins apart in warm weather looks wicked. Top it off with a wax and that will last you yonks. You wont use alot on your own car so try and pick some up in the forsales section. But if you have to buy a new one then its one to keep anyway imo:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

chillly said:


> 109 is one of my top products 2 layers 20 to 30 mins apart in warm weather looks wicked. Top it off with a wax and that will last you yonks. You wont use alot on your own car so try and pick some up in the forsales section. But if you have to buy a new one then its one to keep anyway imo:thumb:


Agreed - it's a quality product and I actually prefer it to Blacklight.

I used 109 over the top of EZ Creme Glaze and underneath CG 50/50 wax, which gives a first class finish.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

jetseal is a great product , often gets over looked these days but i use it regulary , as someone said you need to leave it on for 20 minutes before removing but use this time to give the interior a hoover or dress the trims ,


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Auto Finesse Tough Coat is even easier to apply making layering a doddle, have now dumped Jetseal in favour of this. Using up the last of the JS on wheels:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Jetseal 109.....brilliant product  I use it under a layer of 476s and DJ Diamond White, and get killer longevity. Great on wheels too


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ez creme plus jetseal awesome combo


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Jetseal is a great sealant!!


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jetseal gives a great look but I have seen it fail too many times as a protection product. Its also a bit souless.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

JS109 is one of my favorite sealant!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Agreed - it's a quality product and I actually prefer it to Blacklight.
> 
> I used 109 over the top of EZ Creme Glaze and underneath CG 50/50 wax, which gives a first class finish.


+1 on the above. I've given the blackfire kit to my brother...


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Its good. Not amazing.

Very easy to apply and remove. I just did a BMW X5 today, Wet mirror finish followed with Jetseal 109. 

Doesnt sheet incredibly quicky, doesnt really bead as such but it is a sealant. Durability seems to be quite good, and it looks good.


----------

